# Hunting > Hunting >  Who's hunting where and what these winter weekends

## NZHTR

Im gonna sniff out them Sambar this weekend round Rotovegas .

----------


## Luke.S

Will try and find some of these elusive sika, not sure where though still deciding.

----------


## 199p

Ill be back after reds

----------


## hunter308

I am just going to keep hunting sika as I enjoy going into the kaimanawas.

----------


## NZHTR

After two weekends in a row at spot x  :Grin:  - round eastern BOP i can tick Sambar of my winter to do list. Planning Fallow trip now spot x near Raetahi : ))

----------


## Rushy

I am going to take Mohawk down the back of Minginui in a couple of weeks to introduce him to the area and  see if we can find some red sign to follow.

----------


## Scribe

Peafowl and pheasant last week in the Bay Of Plenty

----------


## Rushy

How did you get on Scribe?

----------


## NZHTR

> I am going to take Mohawk down the back of Minginui in a couple of weeks to introduce him to the area and  see if we can find some red sign to follow.


Nice good luck to you both ..

----------


## Bushrash

Kaimais,,,,,Supplejack reds :Wink:

----------


## NZHTR

> Kaimais,,,,,Supplejack reds


Did a bit behind the water fall - Matamata side tall rangy deer ,some nice grassed clearings and wallows .That was a few years back now could have changed a bit .

----------


## Nick.m

> After two weekends in a row at spot x  - round eastern BOP i can tick Sambar of my winter to do list. Planning Fallow trip now spot x near Raetahi : ))


Did you tip over a Sambar?

----------


## Scribe

> How did you get on Scribe?


We got about eight peafowl and a couple of pheasants 'rushy' and figured we probably had enough.

----------


## Pop Shot

At present - I'm still hunting Sambar numerous times throughout the week (being very selective) and then chasing the reds in the Ruahines during the weekends - weather permitting.

----------


## NZHTR

> Did you tip over a Sambar?


Yea ,the first weekend was just putting in a few k's looking and learning the area seen a few hinds and yearlings ,found some nice wallows ,went last back friday checked an glassed round the wallows which paid off  :Thumbsup: 
The Mrs in the pic

----------


## Pop Shot

That's a decent stag there mate - length?

----------


## NZHTR



----------


## NZHTR

Its about 700 high ill get measure done this week

----------


## Nick.m

Thats a nice head mate well done!!

----------


## Rushy

> We got about eight peafowl and a couple of pheasants 'rushy' and figured we probably had enough.


Excellent.  I am interested to know whether you eat the peafowl and if so what they are like.  Had four peacocks up the back of my place just a couple of days ago.  they come over from a neighbouring property where there are a lot of them.

----------


## Scribe

> Excellent.  I am interested to know whether you eat the peafowl and if so what they are like.  Had four peacocks up the back of my place just a couple of days ago.  they come over from a neighbouring property where there are a lot of them.


.

Peafowl are the same as pheasant to eat... 'great' needs a sauce though.... White meat with a tendency toward dryness when cooked. 

My last lot went into salami...  along with... goose, paradise duck, and swan, We get a lot of the above and most people will waste them if you are not careful.

Best salami yet...the above and 1 leg of venison, 1 leg of pork, and 1 leg of mutton.

Greatest gamebird in New Zealand. We used to run safari hunts for them in the BOP. There are thousands of them in the hills where I used to live.

When they have been hunted hard they get cunning. You can creep up to the brow of the hill and stick one eye over the top and see 30 to 50 birds running for their lives. Once you get a few hunters in the field working from different directions the birds go to ground and can be flushed individually by a good dog. They will sit so tight in cover that the dogs will sometimes end up with a mouth full of feathers. 

Interesting...for their size they are hard birds to hit...They fly incredibly fast but because the cock bird is 7,1/2 feet long no one shooting them for the first time ever manages to figure the correct lead. They just dont look fast. I put a big cock bird down a gully once where there were five guns waiting either side of the gully. Each shooter in turn blew tail feathers out of the bird. These were a bunch of American bird  shooters that had travelled the world and shot just about every gamebird on the planet.

I said, what's up??  why didnt you bring it down??  One Ameirican said..I was expecting a bird not a damned B52.

Any shot from behind usually fails because of the huge padding of tail feathers...You want to see the sise of the Pope's nose on the bird.

----------


## petree

still learning to hunt sika in the kawekas,

----------


## Kirk

Now that is sweet!!  and the photo is also great.  Sambar is on my list with a bow.

Kirk

----------


## kiwijames

> Now that is sweet!!  and the photo is also great.  Sambar is on my list with a bow.
> 
> Kirk


Kirk, it may not be winter in California but Id love to see some better photos of your ram in your avitar. It looks a beauty.

----------


## NZHTR

> Now that is sweet!!  and the photo is also great.  Sambar is on my list with a bow.
> 
> Kirk


Thx Kirk , hats off to you bow hunters , hope you score a nice Sambar some day .

----------


## scottrods

Just keeping my eye in, and keeping on top of the bunnies & hares at some farms I have the priviledge to shoot on. It's not much but it's regular enough plus I get to spend the time with my 13yr old son.

----------


## 199p

Im heading into Longview Hut area on the 27th for 3 days. Not sure where ill head yet, I shell wait for the weather do make that decision for me.

----------


## Kirk

I took this Bighorn Sheep in unit S32, Colorado.  It is the Georgetown unit. 1 hour west of Denver.  They draw 1 Non-Residents and 5 Residents for the first season.  Took the sheep in August 2010.

[img][/img]
[img][/img]

----------


## Kirk

This is a larger photo

Kirk

[img][/img]

All boned out and ready to pack

[img][/img]

----------


## NZHTR

Nice mate ,is this ram the full mount you have on your web page kirk .

----------


## Kirk

Yes it is.  Hopefully I will add a Chamois come December or January

Kirk

----------

